# Which CNC router should I get??



## Snoopy1

Hello, I am new to the group, my question is about different CNC routers. I am looking at Camaster Stinger 1, I went to GA to see where they are made. I have to say it looked pretty stout. However, I know there are many different brands out there. Does anyone have any experiences with a Shop Sabre, Legacy, Camaster, or other brand I do not know about. I actually started looking at my local woodcraft store, Piranha, Shark, and Axiom I2R and Pro V5+. then did some looking on the internet. 
I need the CNC to be portable, no bigger than 2' x 3'. It is going to be in my garage with all my other stuff. I do not want to make a $6,000, more like a $10,000 mistake. I'd like to buy one machine and run it till it dies. With proper maintenance of coarse.
What do you have to say about the different brands of CNC's??
Thank you, Snoopy1


----------



## jgt1942

Have you considered the Shaper Origin > https://store-us.shapertools.com/products/shaper-origin?variant=13506984214617&currency=USD&utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=ppc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shaper+Origin+-+Shopping+-+US&hsa_ad=395943345809&hsa_acc=9056753060&hsa_kw=&hsa_mt=&hsa_tgt=pla-293946777986&hsa_ver=3&hsa_cam=8030507965&hsa_grp=86959957350&hsa_net=adwords&hsa_src=u&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjoH0BRD6ARIsAEWO9DuQs78aMndsxRX-IlmcNk9tmzyNjWOcN6I4XUh56_0bFso1BZkjsToaApm-EALw_wcB

I've followed the development for several years and saw it at several IWF show, Last year I actually used it at the IWF show it was VERY impressive. It is on my wishlist.


----------



## ArtMann

I own a Camaster Stinger 1. I can't say whether it is the best value but I can tell you it is one of the best machines in its class. I have used mine for hours on end and I have never had a problem with it. I will say that I am using a router rather than a real spindle and wish I had spent the extra money - mainly for the additional speed and performance..


----------



## Snoopy1

Thank you John, that Shaper Origin looks pretty slick. A freehand CNC. I will look into that more. What I am trying to find out is ownership experiences with their CNC machines, I'd like to get a table top machine capable of 4th axis down the road. 2×2 or 2×3 is the biggest I would want, space restrictions - not looking for another building. Want to keep it in my garage. What kind of CNC router do you have?? Thanks again.


----------



## Snoopy1

Thank you Art for your answer. How long have you had your Stinger CNC?? Are you a hobbyist?? Have you had any problems with the machine or company?? When I visited Camaster, Grant and Cody, were there to greet me and show me around. They demonstrated the Stinger 1 2×4 machine. Did a factory tour and Grant answered every question I had. Machine looks solid. Electronics box looked like some of the electronics we had in the machines we had at work. It looks like an industrial machine. Thanks again.


----------



## Underdog

I helped a friend learn how to use his Camaster, and I agree, those machines are pretty stout. I don't think you'll be making a mistake to buy one.
Be sure you have enough training and someone you can approach often for help until you figure it out. Not sure how Camaster is for beginner support.


----------



## jgt1942

Snoopy1, currently I don't have a CNC  but for me, I think I'd get the Shaper. It is on my wishlist.


----------



## Snoopy1

Thanks again John.

Thank you Jim, good point, there is support and then there is beginner support. Beginner support is not a one and done deal. I am saving for a machine, not going to buy a machine til I am comfortable with V carve pro software.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I own and love the axiom pro+.
There are large differences between what I use a CNC router for, and what one might use shaper origin for. (It seems to be a very cool machine!!)
Begin with your goals in mind, then budget, then buy the best value for you.


----------



## Snoopy1

Thank you for responding John.
How is that Axiom Pro +?? I was looking at Axiom at my Woodcraft store, Axiom I2R, a 25" X 25" machine. $3000 for the Axiom vs $2500 for a Piranha XL. The Pro 5+ is a big jump in machinery vs I2R, but I think worth it. I seen one in Pelham Ala.

All good experiences with the Pro+ CNC?? What version of V carve do you have?? I am trying to learn the V carve Pro before I get a CNC. Have you used Axiom support?? Thanks again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laguna- 5stars- 6 years and running strong.


----------



## Snoopy1

Desert Woodworker, Thank you. I have sent away to Laguna for a quote / more info on a machine. Laguna is in the price range of a Axiom Pro and a Camaster. No problems out of that Laguna?? Are you hobby or production?? I am strictly hobby.
Thanks again


----------



## ArtMann

I got my Stinger a little over 6 years ago. I am not a professional but I have sold a lot of signs, trivets, coasters, plaques an other personalized items. People just see what I have done for myself and ask me to make something like it for them. Here are some random samples.


































I have had no problems whatsoever until recently. I damaged the hard disk on the control computer by knocking it over while it was booting up. That can hardly be blamed on Camaster.



> Thank you Art for your answer. How long have you had your Stinger CNC?? Are you a hobbyist?? Have you had any problems with the machine or company?? When I visited Camaster, Grant and Cody, were there to greet me and show me around. They demonstrated the Stinger 1 2×4 machine. Did a factory tour and Grant answered every question I had. Machine looks solid. Electronics box looked like some of the electronics we had in the machines we had at work. It looks like an industrial machine. Thanks again.
> 
> - Snoopy1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Desert Woodworker, Thank you. I have sent away to Laguna for a quote / more info on a machine. Laguna is in the price range of a Axiom Pro and a Camaster. No problems out of that Laguna?? Are you hobby or production?? I am strictly hobby.
> Thanks again
> 
> - Snoopy1


Things that I like- handheld controller (no computer to run the machine)- water-cooled spindle I have run 24-hour continuous non-stop runs. Besides general maintenance, I will need to replace the plastic water lines to the spindle.


----------



## Snoopy1

Hello Art, WOW. That is some nice work. Six years, no problems That is saying something. You are the second person to tell me no problems in ownership.
Thank you.


----------



## Snoopy1

Hello Desert Woodworker, That also is amazing, water lines and coolant that's scheduled regular maintenance. All machines need regular maintenance, nature of the beast in my book. I am waiting on a quote from Laguna for one their IQ machines. Looking into Shop Sabre too. I am about 1 month from ordering a CNC, seems like they all use Vectric program to create. Working with free trial of VCarve Pro. I think the first key to this CNC thing is learn the software.
Thank you


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hello Desert Woodworker, That also is amazing, water lines and coolant that s scheduled regular maintenance. All machines need regular maintenance, nature of the beast in my book. I am waiting on a quote from Laguna for one their IQ machines. Looking into Shop Sabre too. I am about 1 month from ordering a CNC, seems like they all use Vectric program to create. Working with free trial of VCarve Pro. I think the first key to this CNC thing is learn the software.
> Thank you
> 
> - Snoopy1


Once you start it becomes part of your life- still learning
Regardless of the machine, it will do what you program it to do- even Oopsies


----------



## Snoopy1

Hello Desert Woodworker, I agree, everyday we learn something new. Having a machine that will do what you tell it and when you tell it is good and also very bad, expensive too.


----------



## cas_shs

I have a GarageWorx that I bought and assembled and I really like it. If I had paid more attention I would have gotten a GattonCNC because of the adjustabilty of the size you can make it.


----------



## Snoopy1

Cas, I read your review, very nice. 4×4 is a little too big but will look at the smaller versions.
Thanks


----------



## becikeja

I saw these guys advertising on LJ today. Anyone know anything about them? https://www.industrialcnc.com/CNC-Routers.html


----------



## Snoopy1

Don't know a thing about them, I contacted them about their model 203. Brent Allard wrote me back with some features of the 2×3 machine. Seems pretty well built, welded steel frame, X and Y axis is rack and pinion, 12" Z axis is precision ball screw, liquid cooled spindle, not sure who makes it. Same goes for the control software, don't know what brand. Hopefully someone here has one or dealt with them before. I do not know where they are made.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I knew when *DS* our_ CNC guru_ did not respond or reply- now I am out of any further discussions.
Thanks, Art for your post.


----------



## Ger21

Camaster and Shop Sabre are in a different class than everything else mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Snoopy1

I can speak for Axiom and Camaster, Seen an I2R in one woodcraft store and traveled 160 miles to another to see a Pro 5+. I have been to Cartersville GA and seen the Camaster's. I can say Camaster is the best I've seen so far. The only other CNC routers i have seen are the Piranha's and Shark's at woodcraft.


----------

